# OutdooR enclosure for aldabra hatchlings



## Orko (May 8, 2011)

The first part of the project is completed, hopefully next week the lids will come.

It is 17 ft x 7 ft x 2 ft high

First bags of soil (organic) are inside, I bought 3 different types running from $ 1.40 to $ 7 per bag and will mix them and I plan to use Grazing tortoises seed mix from Carolina pet supply

Costs: so far around $ 180 for wood and screws + $ 60 in soil


----------



## coreyc (May 8, 2011)

Looks good so far


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (May 8, 2011)

You do good work!


----------



## Jacob (May 8, 2011)

Looks Great, One Of The Best Wooden Enclosures I Have Seen In A While


----------



## DeanS (May 8, 2011)

Very nice...can't wait to see the completede job!


----------



## Tropical Torts (May 8, 2011)

That looks great! you did a great job.


----------



## Yvonne G (May 8, 2011)

Hi Fabio:

Your yard is the main reason I'd love to live in Florida. I'd just love to be able to plant stuff so it felt like I was living in the rain forest.

(The pen's nice too!  )


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (May 10, 2011)

These two look like they belong there!


----------



## Orko (May 10, 2011)

ALDABRAMAN said:


> These two look like they belong there!



They definitely do!!!


----------



## lynnedit (May 10, 2011)

Beautiful pen and great use of space.


----------



## TortieLuver (May 10, 2011)

That enclosure looks incredible. Please give us more pictures when it's all done. How many Aldabra hatchlings are you planning on keeping in there?

Aldabraman: I have an enclosure those would look really good in too LOL!


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (May 11, 2011)

TortieLuver said:


> That enclosure looks incredible. Please give us more pictures when it's all done. How many Aldabra hatchlings are you planning on keeping in there?
> 
> Aldabraman: I have an enclosure those would look really good in too LOL!



You would have to arm wrestle Orko for those two! LOL...


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (May 11, 2011)

ALDABRAMAN said:


> TortieLuver said:
> 
> 
> > That enclosure looks incredible. Please give us more pictures when it's all done. How many Aldabra hatchlings are you planning on keeping in there?
> ...



They are growing, pictures taken today. T/05-11-11.


----------



## Orko (May 28, 2011)

The project is almost completed, there are a few details missing and the.......aldabras!!

The greens are growing strong, the cover is done and next week the enclosure will finally have a couple of inhabitants.


----------



## DeanS (May 28, 2011)

Just like Tim...you've got a GREAT nursery there! In about 4 or 5 years, you're going to need to level YOUR house


----------



## johnnysd (May 28, 2011)

Orko said:


> The project is almost completed, there are a few details missing and the.......aldabras!!
> 
> The greens are growing strong, the cover is done and next week the enclosure will finally have a couple of inhabitants


nice looking enclosure, yours was one of those that i drew inspiration from when i designed mine. please take more pictures with the screen cover raised


----------



## Tropical Torts (May 29, 2011)

That looks amazing!


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (May 29, 2011)

Outstanding, Here they are!


----------



## Orko (May 30, 2011)

Here are the pictures with the covers open. You can either completely open them and let them rest on the fence or just partially open them using "the state of the art holding tool" 

I have used some polycarbonate roofing panel both white and transparent for rain and sun protection


----------



## DeanS (May 30, 2011)

All kidding aside...that's a job well done!


----------



## DesertGrandma (May 30, 2011)

very nice enclosure. I used the same seed mix in my outdoor enclosure and waiting for it to look like yours. Your cute little torts are really lucky to have this for their outdoor home. What kind of screen did you use? It looks like plastic hardware cloth, or maybe something metal?


----------



## Orko (May 30, 2011)

DesertGrandma said:


> very nice enclosure. I used the same seed mix in my outdoor enclosure and waiting for it to look like yours. Your cute little torts are really lucky to have this for their outdoor home. What kind of screen did you use? It looks like plastic hardware cloth, or maybe something metal?



No, it is metal hardware cloth, I ended up using two seed mix, the carolina and the sulcata food ones


----------



## DesertGrandma (May 30, 2011)

Orko said:


> DesertGrandma said:
> 
> 
> > very nice enclosure. I used the same seed mix in my outdoor enclosure and waiting for it to look like yours. Your cute little torts are really lucky to have this for their outdoor home. What kind of screen did you use? It looks like plastic hardware cloth, or maybe something metal?
> ...



Where did you get the sulcata seed mix? I haven't seen that one. Your greens look so lush and tall. I mixed mine with bermuda and dichondra seeds too. Lucy is loving the broad leaf one, but there are so many now I am not sure what it is, haha.


----------



## SnakeyeZ (May 30, 2011)

Looks great! I love it.


----------



## Orko (May 30, 2011)

DesertGrandma said:


> Where did you get the sulcata seed mix? I haven't seen that one. Your greens look so lush and tall. I mixed mine with bermuda and dichondra seeds too. Lucy is loving the broad leaf one, but there are so many now I am not sure what it is, haha.



www.sulcatafood.com


----------



## DesertGrandma (May 30, 2011)

Orko said:


> DesertGrandma said:
> 
> 
> > Where did you get the sulcata seed mix? I haven't seen that one. Your greens look so lush and tall. I mixed mine with bermuda and dichondra seeds too. Lucy is loving the broad leaf one, but there are so many now I am not sure what it is, haha.
> ...



thanks, will check it out.



DesertGrandma said:


> Orko said:
> 
> 
> > DesertGrandma said:
> ...



Okay, I ordered some. Easy transaction with Paypal. Can't wait to see pics of your new babies in their great enclosure. Please post pics.


----------

